# El faro plans



## A.Donič (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello, I want to build huge SS El Faro model in memory of its crew. This ship disappeared in hurricane in 2015, taking all 33 crew members with her. All I could find was few sketches and simple deck arrangements. It would be best to search some archives. I will also PAY YOU for these plans. I really really need them. Thanks for help


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

Why not contact the owners in the USA, they will have General Arrangement plans, line plans, hydrostatic curves, midship section plans, engineroom layout, modification plans etc. Their details can be found on Google or obtained from the US Coastguard.

I feel sure they will only be too happy to help, to restore their image


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Search and ask the owners of sistership….El Yunque. You might have a better chance. The El Yunque was scrapped a few years ago.

Good luck.


----------

